# أريد شيئا عن طين الحفر (mud drilling )



## علي الخانقيني1 (1 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوان أريد ان ترشدوني الى بحث حول طين الحفر .


----------



## خصيباوي (3 مارس 2012)

​ *تحية طيبة - طلب مساعدة
أريد من الأخوة المهندسين مساعدتي بمعنى كلمة female
المذكورة في الصورة المرفقة ، لحصول اختلاف في المقصود منها ( طبعا معناها أنثى أو أنثوي) ولكن ما هو الشكل الذي تنطبق عليه لطفا أريد صورة من كاتلوج فني يوثق ذلك قدر الإمكان أو الإرشاد إلى رابط أو موقع مع جزيل الشكر *​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 مارس 2012)

علي الخانقيني1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخوان أريد ان ترشدوني الى بحث حول طين الحفر .


 السلام
لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=203587
وفقك الله


----------



## علي الخانقيني1 (3 مارس 2012)

أخ محمد أكرم شكرا لك 
جاري التنزيل .... لا بل أصبح جاهزا للقراءة ..
شكرا


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (17 مارس 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/OilWellDrilling


----------

